# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Cultivo de Aguaymanto

## Agronokike

Buenas tardes, les comento que hace algunos años, basicamente en la universidad, trabaje con este cultivo. Ahora me dedico basicamente a la fruticultura, pero me gustaria consultar quien vende o comercializa semilla de Physalis peruviana, especifica o en variedades ya obtenidad en otros paises. Gracias por la atencion. Kike Rojas - CasmaTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Cultivando aguaymanto Vendo aguaymanto Manual de Cultivo de Aguaymanto Aguaymanto

----------


## Agronokike

Buenos dias, agrego a este mensaje, un documento muy interesante para produccion ecologica, es el "DOSSIER FIBL, La Calidad y Seguirdad de los producots ecologicos", reviselosn de verdad es muy inetresante. Gracias Agronokike.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenos dias, agrego a este mensaje, un documento muy interesante para produccion ecologica, es el "DOSSIER FIBL, La Calidad y Seguirdad de los producots ecologicos", reviselosn de verdad es muy inetresante. Gracias Agronokike.

 Mi estimado Agronokike: 
O te olvidaste de adjuntar el documento, o tuviste problemas para hacerlo, porque no aparece ningun documento adjunto en tu respuesta. Si tuviste problemas para adjuntar el documento, por favor me avisas para tratar de solucionarlos. 
Saludos; y gracias por al menos pretender intercambiar información con todos nosotros... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agronokike

Disculpen, pero en la anterios entrega les pormetio un documento muy interesante sobre produccion organica , ......aqui les mando el enlace donde pueden ver este documento  http://www.besana.es/web/documentaci...os-ecologicos/ 
sta en pdf y pueden imprimirlo...........Administrador gracia por los consejos, espero mejorar. atte Agronokike

----------


## oscar villanueva

Amigos Buenas Noches estoy interesado en sembrar este cultivo en la zona de zaña como investigación mi consulta es la siguiente. cuanto se necesita de semilla para una Ha. el precio x kilo, y si alguien tiene alguna experiencia en la costa.
muchas gracias.   :Cool:

----------


## Agronokike

Buenos dias Oscar, un gusto conocerte, mi nombre es Enrique y puedo responder en parte tus inquietudes. El aguaymanto es un cultivo tipico de la sierra media ( de 800 en climas templados hasta 2500), en en estos lugares donde los he visto desarrollarse y adaptarse sin muchos inconvenientes (Huancayo, Jauja, Huaraz, Cuzco, etc). No existe hasta donde tengo informacion una variedad definida sino ecotipos locales (refererncia trabajos de investigacion en la EE Donoso en Huaral y en la EE Andenes de Cusco y Cajamarca ) La experiencia de sembrarlo en la costa tiene algunos inconvenientes. Trabaje en este cultivo en la universidad, a modo casi personal y en parte con apoyo del programa de horticultura ( Ing. Roberto Ugas), y lo que pude notar es su suceptibilidad a condiciones de suelo (basicamnete contenido de M.O y salinidad), en crecimiento es para el caso de la costa abundante y quizas descontrolado (por eso se trabaja mucho con podas dado su crecimiento dicotomico) y el mas serio de todos los problemas, es muy suceptible a nematodos, a moscablanca y trips, y a comedores de flores y frutos (esto es lo mas serio que se puede tener). En conclusion para siembras en costa, los terrenos deben tener buenas condiciones demateria organica, tiene que ser suelos retentivos, sin problemas de sales, densidades de siembra de 1 0. metro entre planta por 2.00 mestros entre linea (esto es por el abundante crecimiento). Podria reducrise el distanciamento entre planta al usar sistemas de espaldera. Y tener eso si un buen programa de evaluacion y control de plagas. Bueno Oscar con respecto a semilla y precios el dato que tengo en la mente sin revisar mi data es de 0.3 Kilos de semilla por Ha, a un precio incluyendo la extraccion de la semilla de 15.00 soles el Kilo. Pero es un dato que tendria que confirmar. De todas meneras espero haber respondido satisfactoriamente y prometo el proximo lunes, incluir informacion precisa sobre la semilla,la extraccion, la dormancia (es muy lenta la germinacion) y la produccion de viveros. Atte. Kike.

----------


## kscastaneda

Buenos días, por lo que he podido revisar deberiamos de cambiar el titulo del tema debe decir AGUAYMANTO, dice AGUYAMANTO. 
Por otro lado, me tome el tiempo de recopilarles una información que adjunto al presente en PDF en el cual se cita la fuente. 
Estoy contactando con colegas de Cajamarca para que me provean de semilla, si alguno está interesado podría canalizarles. 
Cordial saludo, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
BIOFERTIL SAC - Partner BIOEM kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## Agronokike

Ing. Castañeda, un gusto conocerlo, en p`rimer lugar he tratado de todas las formas de poder cambiar el titulo del foro pero no he podido hacerlo, si conciese la forma me la podria referir por favor. Gracias por la informacion y en cuanto tenga el dato, por fabor hagalo conocer para poder contactarnos y poder hacer mas extensivo y productivo este foro.  
Saludos.
Ing. Enrique Rojas Valverde
Fundo Tierra Carmelo SAC
Mojeque - Casma - Ancash
nextel 402*2325

----------


## kscastaneda

Igualmente Ing. Enrique Rojas, a mi tambien me pasa con algunos titulos que no puedo modificar, estoy seguro que tomaran cartas en el asunto Bruno Cilloniz. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aprovecho para explicarles rápidamente cómo hacer para poder editar los títulos de sus temas. 
Para empezar, deben hacer click en la opción *"Editar Mensaje"*.Luego les va a aparecer su mensaje con algunas opciones de edición, mas no todas. Las personas que desean contar con todas las opciones de edición del mensaje, además de poder editar el título de su temas; deben hacer click o apretar el botón que dice *"Ir a Avanzado".* También pueden acceder a este enlace directamente, ya que el botón aparece debajo del campo de Respuesta Rápida. 
En resumen, para editar el título de sus temas deben ir a las opciones avanzadas de edición, haciendo click en el botón que dice: *"Ir a Avanzado".* 
Saludos; y procedo a realizar la corrección en el título original del tema. 
PD: Aparentemente voy a tener que hacer algo más al respecto porque ya había modifcado el título original, pero se ha quedado pegado. Veré qué puedo hacer para corregir el título.

----------


## Agronokike

Gracias por la ayuda Bruno, como ven ya corregi el titulo..... hasta luego.Agronokike

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Gracias por la ayuda Bruno, como ven ya corregi el titulo..... hasta luego.Agronokike

 Hola Enrique: Sigue viéndose el error en el título principal del mensaje, así que trataré de solucionarlo. Yo me voy a encargar de ver eso, pero al menos ya saben cómo corregir sus títulos cuando se equivoquen. 
Saludos; y espero que sigan intercambiando información sobre el cultivo de "Aguaymanto" en este tema.

----------


## oscar villanueva

> Buenos dias Oscar, un gusto conocerte, mi nombre es Enrique y puedo responder en parte tus inquietudes. El aguaymanto es un cultivo tipico de la sierra media ( de 800 en climas templados hasta 2500), en en estos lugares donde los he visto desarrollarse y adaptarse sin muchos inconvenientes (Huancayo, Jauja, Huaraz, Cuzco, etc). No existe hasta donde tengo informacion una variedad definida sino ecotipos locales (refererncia trabajos de investigacion en la EE Donoso en Huaral y en la EE Andenes de Cusco y Cajamarca ) La experiencia de sembrarlo en la costa tiene algunos inconvenientes. Trabaje en este cultivo en la universidad, a modo casi personal y en parte con apoyo del programa de horticultura ( Ing. Roberto Ugas), y lo que pude notar es su suceptibilidad a condiciones de suelo (basicamnete contenido de M.O y salinidad), en crecimiento es para el caso de la costa abundante y quizas descontrolado (por eso se trabaja mucho con podas dado su crecimiento dicotomico) y el mas serio de todos los problemas, es muy suceptible a nematodos, a moscablanca y trips, y a comedores de flores y frutos (esto es lo mas serio que se puede tener). En conclusion para siembras en costa, los terrenos deben tener buenas condiciones demateria organica, tiene que ser suelos retentivos, sin problemas de sales, densidades de siembra de 1 0. metro entre planta por 2.00 mestros entre linea (esto es por el abundante crecimiento). Podria reducrise el distanciamento entre planta al usar sistemas de espaldera. Y tener eso si un buen programa de evaluacion y control de plagas. Bueno Oscar con respecto a semilla y precios el dato que tengo en la mente sin revisar mi data es de 0.3 Kilos de semilla por Ha, a un precio incluyendo la extraccion de la semilla de 15.00 soles el Kilo. Pero es un dato que tendria que confirmar. De todas meneras espero haber respondido satisfactoriamente y prometo el proximo lunes, incluir informacion precisa sobre la semilla,la extraccion, la dormancia (es muy lenta la germinacion) y la produccion de viveros. Atte. Kike.

 Muchas Gracias Enrique por tu respuesta me va a ser de mucha utilidad tus datos y recomendaciones, te comento que quiero realizar un proyecto de costos de instalación para una hectarea de aguaymanto orgánico en el centro experimental-Mocupe de la universidad  Alas peruanas, por esta razón con la experiencia que tienes me puedas apoyar sobre el tema como por ejemplo cuanto es el costo de instalacion, kg cosechados por año precio/kg , tambien quiero sembrar unas 2 o 3 has en Santa Cruz- Cajamarca a 2000 msnm donde es el clima adecuado para este cultivo. te agradezco de antemano por tu respuesta. 
atte. 
Ing. Oscar Villanueva Ramos
Universidad Alas Peruanas
PROMOVIENDO UNA AGRICULTURA LIMPIA

----------


## Agronokike

PRODUCCION DE PLANTULAS.pdf 
Estimado Oscar, un gusto saludarte. 
Con mucho gusto te ayudare en el tema consultado, actualizare algunos datos para enviarte los costos de instalacion y lo referente a la evaluacion economica respecto a los costos/ingresos que creo que es lo que me estas solcitando. 
Asi mismo, te remito un enlace con un proyecto en Celendin , que al estar mar cerca de tu zona de trabajo, podrian tambien ayudarte. Encontraras la informacion en este enlace :  http://aguaymanto.blog.galeon.com/ 
Para el proximo lunes te prometo la infromacion pendiente y como prometi la semana pasada, les remito un trabajo colombiano sobre trabajos en germinacion y almacigo. Muy importantes en el caso dela instalacion de viveros y produccionde plantulas.  
PD Bruno, no se si esla forma de adjuntar archivos, culaquier paso enviame los pasos exactos pro favor. atte Agronokike.

----------


## golcito18

Saludos a los distinguidos miembros del foro, que pasaría si en vez de usar el suelo natural de la costa se usara sustratos adecuados para este cultivo, con el documento proporcionado por el ing. Castañeda, he podido notar que la planta es susceptible a la temperatura. gracias por su respuesta.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A propósito del aguaymanto, les dejo unas fotos de un producto que encontré en el aeropuerto de Miami. Y les paso la duda que se suelen hacer todas las personas que miran dicho producto: *¿Qué es el aguaymanto?*. 
Al respecto, decirles que la desinformación debe ser uno de los peores enemigos de nuestros productos exóticos. En ese sentido, pienso que si queremos que se consuman estos productos en otros países, primero tenemos que explicarles a los consumidores extranjeros qué es el producto, cuáles son sus caraterísticas y cuáles son sus beneficios. Por eso es tan importante el trabajo de promoción que puedan realizar las mismas empresas; y más aún, el Estado, con el trabajo que pueda realizar PromPerú, que desde que se fue la Sra. Mercedes Aráoz del Ministerio de Comercio Exterior, no veo que trabajen mucho. 
Saludos

----------

erika13

----------


## Agronokike

Saludos golcito18. 
El uso de sustratos plantea la alternativa de cambiar totalmente el manejo del cultivo de aguaymanto, estas hablando de cutlivos intensivos, no solo sustrato seguro invernadero o proteccion, soluciones nutritivas y riego tecnificado.  La planta de aguaymanto es muy suceptible a cambios en el medioambiente, digamos claro suelo y clima, por lo tanto cualquier mejora en el sustrato base (totalmente o parcielmente, como agragar materia organica u otro componente) debe beneficiar principalmente el crecimiento radicular, la retencion de agua y el aporte de nutrientes, lo cual es muy importante para este cultivo. 
Si estas manejando un campo abierto o uno protegido, debes evaluar los costos de usar otro sustrato, como te dije el buscar mejorar las carcateristicas importantes no debe centrarse ni ser un odolor economico. 
Espero te haya sido de ayuda. atte Kike.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Al fin pude corregir el título de este tema... :Smile:  
Saludos.

----------


## ZINNIA

Hola, estoy interesada en cultivar el aguaymanto en la costa de Lima, seria propicio el cultivo, tengo una hectarea disponoble, desearia saber donde comprar las semillas, y que pesticidas se utiliza, utiliza bastante agua?, gracias.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimada Zinnia: 
El cultivo de aguaymanto es más recomendado para condiciones de sierra básicamente porque en la costa los problemas fitosanitarios incrementan el riesgo del cultivo. El tema es que se puede cultivar, pero la sanidad es un dolor de cabeza. Por ser una solanácea, oriunda , tiene los problemas similares al tomate y papa.  
He tenido contacto con productores orgánicos de semilla por cierto, y respecto a la variedad, en realidad hay algunos ecotipos pero no variedades definidas. En San Pablo , Cajamarca por ejemplo. 
Te recomiendo que hagas un piloto con 1/4 de Hectárea a ver como te va.  
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## ZINNIA

Gracias por responderme, mira tengo como 10 matas de aguaymanto que se han desarrollado bien no las sembre, pero crecieron por que las  semillas llegaron alli, lo que si he visto es que se llena de gusanos y hay que fumigarlos, aunque la tierra es un poco salitrosa voy a probar sembrando.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Mi recomendaciòn serìa: 
1. Almacigar las semillas (almàcigo o bandejas)
2. Repique a bolsitas negras
3. Trasplante a campo definitivo
4. Es recomendable entutorarla para poder trabajar con guias, sino la planta se cierra. El control de patògenos y plagas es mas facil)
5. A grosso modo, te dire que al aguaymanto responde bien a la placicacion de materia organica y agua. Requiere ser cultivdao y podado.
6. Una hectarea bien llevada puede rendir entre 6 a 10 TM . El costo de producciòn de un kg de aguaymanto es 0.7 soles y el precio de venta es 2.5 nuevos soles. 
Mercado, hay sin duda alguna. Particularmente, nuestra consultora esta por iniciar  pilotos en alguns zonas de la serrania de lima . 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
989155793

----------


## Agronokike

Bueno Zinnia e Ing. Soto buenos dias y gustos conocerlos.........exactamente muchos proyectos pilotos en costa han tenido graves problemas con la parte sanitaria.........creo como en Ing. Soto que la cosa no es en la costa.........pero como jardineria u hornamental.........creo que puede ir bien...........gracias por sus comentarios y retomo el tema central...........empece con almacigos, ahora viene transplante y preparacion de terrenos..........el lunes pronta informacion.......

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## liovaoscar

Hola a todos, hace un par de semanas recibi dos llamadas, de dos empresas muy interesadas en comprar aguaymanto, esto me pasó, porque puse un anuncio hace un tiempo (como 5 ó 6 meses; no recuerdo bien) en una página de internet, donde ofrecia.... hacer el contacto con algunos productores de aguaymanto en el Callejón de Huaylas,... después de buscar a los productores y conversar con ellos, vi que por motivos diferencia de precios, a los productores no les conviene vender a estas empresas, pues los precios en el mercado local, estan al mismo nivel del que estas empresas ofrecian; el precio era de S/. 4.00 el kg. me pregunto, si es por la temporada, es que en estos meses es mas escaso el producto?? o el precio se mantiene asi todo el año...???

----------


## Yoel Coz

Hola Liovaoscar, a mi también me paso lo mismo la semana que paso me llamaron unos señores interesados en comprar aguaymanto, ya que en el año 2009 no recuerdo en que pagina publique un aviso a pedido de un grupo de agricultores de la zona de Mayobamba - Huánuco, cuando estuve trabajando con ellos; pasa que ahora los señores que me llamaron ofrecen pagar el kilo a S/. 2.70 puesto en Lima, yo me contacte con los agricultores de la zona de Mayobamba y ellos me dicen que estan vendiendo a S/. 2.20 en chacra y que en los meses de Junio, Julio el precio LLega a S/. 3.50 me comentan que en envian a Lima; me gusaria saber también un poco más sobre los precios de este cultivo y los mercados, porque posiblemente mediante algun pequeño proyecto para el mes de Agosto este trabajando con este grupo de agricultores.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
El aguaymanto es un cultivo que a partir del cuarto mes, empiezxa a producir y semanalmente se cosecha durante un año más. Respecto al mercado, hay una demanda insatisfecha que hay que atender. 
Quiero ser bastante enfático es esto, pues hay que ser responsables en todo tipo de negocios. El precio del aguymanto puede subir a 3 o 3.5 pues actualmente hay poco producto y los clientes contados lo compran en Lima. Pero si se empieza una siembra masiva, probablemente baja a 1.5 soles el kg. 
El aguaymanto, capulí o tomatillo debe ser conducido con tutores, podado y abonado cada 3 o 4 meses, puesto que produce de manera semanal. Con este sistema de manejo, podemos cosechar a partir de 5 kg por planta (11 TM/ha) pudiendo llegar a 8 , 10 hasta 13 kg por planta (eso si, con las condiciones agronómicas ideales).
El costo de producción fluctúa entre 0.6 y 0.75 soles con los rendimientos señalados y el precio de venta que se está pagando es 2.00 nuevos soles (eso si, contrato , todo el volumen producido y de calidad). Estamos hablando de una utilidad neta de 1.25 nuevos soles por kg.
Un alcance adicional. Colombia y Ecuadro nos llevan 25 años de ventaja en términos de tecnología y mercado, pero la producción orgánica para ellos es muy dificil así que si ustedes lo pueden hacer de esa forma, con los n paquetes orgánicos que existen para el cultivo, se puede pensar en le mediano plazo en aguaymanto orgánico fresco.
Actualmente la exportación se viene haciendo previo secado  y envasado al vacío.  
Ahora a los que les gusta los números: 
Costo de producción por Ha: 8000 nuevos soles (riego por gravedad)
Rendimiento estimado:  11 Tm por Ha
Precio por tonelada de aguaymanto con "capucha" seca:  2.00 nuevos soles
Vida util de la plantación: 16 meses desde el transplante
Hectareaje mínimo para establecimiento de planta de secado y empaquetado al vacío: 10 Has
Costo de secadora + empacadora:  aproximadamente 12,000 $$ 
Eso , no descubran la pólvora. En Cajamarca que es donde hay cerca se 37 ecotipos identificados, se han seleccionados los ideales: color amarillo naranja de la cáscara, 2.5 a 3mm de diametro. El color es fundamental en el aguaymanto. 
Condiciones agronómicas ideales: 
Suelos francos, no muy arenosos, pues el aguaymanto requiere de humedad, de ph 6 a 6.5
Altitud: Lo ideal es entre 2000 a 2800 msnm
Riegos: ligeros y frecuentes
Abonamiento: excelente respuesta al manejo orgánico. En beiun castelanno , abono orgánico a discreción  cada 3 meses.
Foliares: para los que les gusta el sebo de culebra, pues si, hay que complementar si es necesario.  
Espero haber podido ayudarlos. 
Atte, 
Ing. Angelo Soto Tarazona
989155793 adriansoto75@hotmail.com

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, efecabrera

----------


## Agronokike

saludos a todos..... 
Bien la cosa se pone bien interesante................con respecto al mercado no se mucho pero a veces elprecio en chacra puede ser mas atractivo para el agricultor por e riesgo del manipuleo............basicamente.............yo tuve algunas referencias  alguños años atras con gente del Cusco, especificamente con la empresa del Sr. Duncan, un apersona de dificil acceso....pero es su merito..........el p'recio rondaba entee 1.75 y 2 dolares kilo..........esa referencia presenta un analisis de rentabilidad bien interesante bajo cietros terminos....... seria importante presentar o intercambiar informacion sobre productores, asociaciones de productores y/o comercializadores para com,enzar a fomentar alguna asociacion, cadena o comite de productores de aguaymanto del pais.ahhhhhhhhhhhh que tal......con la ayuda de agroforum pues...........pero dejo la idea.............sigamos asi.............combinemos mercado y produccion y no dejemos que este interes y animo no se apague...........abrazos..kike

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Me da gusto ver cómo este tema del aguaymanto va agarrando cuerpo en el foro, y me da gusto también ver que cada vez hay más usuarios dispuestos a intercambiar información para desarrollar este cultivo en nuestro país. 
Al respecto, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Agronokike en que se debería empezar a organizar una asociación, gremio, o algo por el estilo, de productores y comercializadores de aguaymento en el Perú; para darle el impulso que necesita este cultivo nacional con potencial de exportación. Y así debería ser para todos estos productos exóticos del país, que cada vez tienen más demanda en los mercados internacionales.  
En ese sentido, sería muy positvo para mi y para AgroFórum.pe, que se empiecen a formar estos grupos ligados por el mismo interés de cultivo, y que se tomen las medidas necesarias para que cada uno de los que participa en este tema, pueda sacarle el mejor provecho a su campo de aguaymanto -en caso de cultivarlo-. Personalmente, estaría muy interesado en ayadarlos con la parte de comercialización, y en especial si se tratara de aguaymando orgánico. 
Finalmente, quiero comentarles que en AgroFórum.pe pueden crear* "Grupos"* específicos, que en este caso podría ser "Aguaymanto Perú", para que empiecen a organizarse entre las personas o usuarios que están involucrados o interesados en este cultivo. De esa manera, los usuarios que pertenezcan a ese grupo podrán intercambiar información de manera más directa con los demás usuarios del foro a los que les interesa el cultivo o comercialización de aguaymanto peruano...Me ofrezco a hacerlo yo mismo, para ver si eso ayuda en algo  :Wink: . (La opción la encuentran en el sub menú de la sección de Foro, dentro de las opciones desplegables del del enlace o botón que dice *"Comunidad"*). 
Muchas gracias a todos por participar en este tema y hacer que de a poquitos el aguaymanto peruano empiece a ocupar el puesto que se merece en nuestra agricultura y en los mercados internacionales.  
Saludos a todos

----------


## carolinajv78

buenas tardes ,,
alguien sabe en Cajamarca donde estan los centros de acopio de aguaymanto y el precio por kilo_?.. 
espero alguien me pueda ayudar ,,,
saludos cordiales! 
Carolina

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

En la Provincia de San Pablo, existe una Empresa AGROANDINO uqe viene trabajando el tema de aguaymanto con los prodcutores de la zona. si mal no recuerdo está alrededor de los 3 soles. Pero como dato he visto que en el mercado de frutas de lima se vende a 7 soles. 
Saludos

----------

carolinajv78

----------


## carolinajv78

Muchas gracias por la informacion!!....quisiera hacerle otra consulta..ud.sabe de algun centro de acopio de la taya/tara en cajamarca??...ojala sepa este dato...se lo voy agradecer muchisimo..saludos!!

----------


## liovaoscar

El tema se puso interesante.... es importante organizar un grupo o una asociación de productores de aguaymanto... asi de esta manera tener mas fuerza.... y poder realizar cursos y exponer las pocas experiencias en el país y de esta manera poder hacer frente a los diversos problemas en el cultivo... ver temas de comercializacion y exportación....etc... 
A lo mejor podríamos organizarnos por regiones ... me parece que en Cajamarca se tiene una asociacion... voy averiguar su hay una asociacion en Ancash...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> El tema se puso interesante.... es importante organizar un grupo o una asociación de productores de aguaymanto... asi de esta manera tener mas fuerza.... y poder realizar cursos y exponer las pocas experiencias en el país y de esta manera poder hacer frente a los diversos problemas en el cultivo... ver temas de comercializacion y exportación....etc... 
> A lo mejor podríamos organizarnos por regiones ... me parece que en Cajamarca se tiene una asociacion... voy averiguar su hay una asociacion en Ancash...

 Estimados: 
Yo hace un tiempo mantuve comunicación con la principal exportadora de aguaymanto del Perú, y estoy en contacto con otro productor/exportador nacional al que ayudo por el lado de la comercialización. 
Creo que la propuesta de óscar es buena y deberíamos ver la forma de organizarnos para poder analizar la situación en conjunto para tomar también decisiones de forma conjunta.  
Como un comentario, he visto que uno de los problemas al momento de negociar con los clientes interesados, es que no siempre podemos abastecer las cantidades requeridas (de 5TN para arriba de aguaymanto deshidrtadao), por lo que yo estoy con algunas opciones para poder cumpplir con estos requerimientos, mediante la participación de más de una empresa exportadora y varios productores que estas mismas empresas manejan a su vez. 
Yo estoy dispuesto a coloborar en el tema, para ver si podemos hacer alguna pequeña conferencia o reunión para ver si empezamos a organizar a los productores y exportadores de aguaymanto peruano (una fruta oriunda del Perú, pero que otros países han sabido sacar mejor provecho mediante un trabajo más organizado). 
Recién estoy incursionando en esto de los eventos, y creo que sí es posible hacer algún tipo de evento pequeño, que busque reunir a los distintos actores que rodean  a este cultivo para ver si así podemos darle un impulso mayor para que la exportaciones crezcan. 
No había probado aguaymanto, pero encuentro que tiene un sabor agradable, parecida a una pasa pero con un mayor grado de acidez, que cuenta con propiedades antioxidantes muy valoradas por algunos consumidores. 
Falta mucha promoción al respecto, pero creo que yo podría hacer algo si decidimos organizarnos para sacar adelante este cultivo que tiene el potencial para mejorar la calidad de vida de algunos productores de nuestra sierra. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto para cualquier novedad...

----------


## Agronokike

Queridos compañeros, por motivos diversos estube fuera de contacto, pero,mas vale tarde que nunac a darlea este hermoza posibilidad de hacer algo.......... me quedeen loslamacigos de aguaymanto, en esta semana prepara el material.......y espero sus comentarios y apreciaciones. Atte kike Rojas.

----------


## ArturoEmpre21

Muy buenas tardes a todos, estoy realizando un proyecto sobre el aguaymanto deshidratado y me gustaría saber si alguien podría proporcionarme el dato de el espacio necesario para la instalación de una planta de deshidratación, ojo, solo deshidratación porque nosotros compraremos la fruta a nuestros proveedores.  
Muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas y sigan comentando que uno aprende un montón de este foro.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado colega: 
Eso depende del volumen que vas a producir. Digamos que para una producción de unas 20 has (unas 200 TM/año) he visto que los centros de deshidratado no ocuapn más de 100 - 200 m2. (incluyendo zona de recepción, lavado, etc). 
Saludos 
Ing. Angelo Soto T

----------


## fio8187

Buenos días,
Soy nueva en el foro, pero me he quedado sorprendida por la cantidad de información que hay acerca del aguaymanto. En esa línea, estoy interesada en ingresar al negocio de cultivo en el Dpto. de Ancash donde en compañía de un socio se ha elaborado un proyecto que requiere de una inversión de 16,000 soles/ha con una utilidad aprox. de 11,000 soles/ha (terreno alquilado a 800 soles/ha.). Sin embargo, revisando proyectos del MINAG he encontrado que la inversión estimada es de 11,000 soles/ha, lo cual me ha hecho dudar de los costos. Les agradecería me informaran si el promedio por ha. es el adecuado, ya que es una inversión fuerte y me gustaría tener la opinión de personas conocedoras.

----------


## Agronokike

Hola fio como estas, a ver si puedo ayudarte, como en toda produccion  los costos calculados estan muy ampliados cuando no se conoce el tema a  fondo. Conosco productores de aguaymanto de escaso nivel tecnico con  costos de produccion de 4 000 a 6 000 soles pero la calidad de su  produccion deja mucho que desear. El cultivo de aguaymanto tecnificado  de ser posible, con sistema de conduccion con materiales optimos y con  un manejo destinado al mercado de exportacion esta a groso modo entre  los 4 000 a 5 000 dolares por hectarea. Aspecto exactos del manejo o de  la estructura de costos podemeos conversarlo mas ampliamente te dejo mi  correo ervalverde@gmail.com. Espero haberte ayudado. Atte Agronokike.

----------


## RBM

TENEMOS  1500 TN DE GUANO DE GALLINA PONEDORA DE GRANJA A 7 SOLES PUESTO EN  CAMION , 5 SOLES PUESTO EN EL PISO MAYOR INFORMACION A  egastelo@rbmtransoceanic.com / 997204421 / 119*4795

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

el tema de los costos de producción varía simplemente porque en el aguaymanto el 70% de los costos están referidos a la mano de obra. Por tanto este valor es varialbe dependiendo de la zona. Otro factor definitivamente es la sanidad, puesto que la explotación intensiva del cultivo lo hace demandante de programas de control sanitario más estrictos.
Pero el dato del colega está bien: entre 4000 y 5000 $ por ha.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados; tengo un cliente interesado en 3 TN de aguaymanto deshidratado mensuales, así que si hay alguien que pueda abastecer esta cantidad, por favor comuníquese conmigo para ver si podemos cerrar algún negocio con este cliente.  
Por otra parte, ¿los productores o exportadores me podrían decir cómo les va con este cultivo? porque tengo la impresión que el aguaymanto peruano es difícil de exportar por un tema de competencia internacional; sin embargo, la demanda interna está creciendo y el producto se hace cada vez más conocido entre los consumidores peruanos. 
¿Algún comentario al respecto?, porque hace algún tiempo vengo opinando que no es algo fácil comercializar aguaymanto. 
Suerte a todos y saludos...

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Hola Bruno: 
Bueno te comento respecto al aguaymanto. Efectivamente hay un pequeño problema respecto a la competencia, dado que otros paises se han puesto más las pilas. El negocio para nuestro aguaymanto pasa según mi modesta opinión por el manejo orgánico, pues este mercado no está satisfecho. 
Por ejemplo en un sondeo en le mercado de frutas, te comento que no se mueve mucho, claro que el precio es interesante por el momento (aunque te aseguro que si entra más, el mercado se satura).  
Reitero el tema orgánico admemás por una razón. Según los especialistas a los que he consultado, el aguaymanto desarrollado en nuestra serranía tiene mejores características organolépticas lo cual lo hace más demandado. 
En la cuenca de Lurín, hemos detectado hasta el momento en nuestros pequeños pilotos los siguientes problemas: 
1. Presencia de babosas en almácigos convencionales, por lo que recomiendo bandejas tipo forestal apoyadas en alambre galvanizado (estructura aérea). Ojo que este problema es bastante fuerte en determinadas condiciones de sierra. 
2. Presencia de aves. No tienen idea de como les gusta el aguaymanto a las aves (las cuales son de muy dificil control). 
Finalmente creo que el tema en costa es bastante riesgoso (las solanaceas son un dolor de cabeza sanitariamente).  
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
RPC 965360349
4481239 - 2355195 adriansoto75@hotmail.com

----------


## luisterrazas

si quiero comprar una tonelada de aguaymanto deshidratado cuanto es...

----------

